# Orks from Asault On Black Reach for Space Marines



## SpaceHedgehog (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to trade the Orks from ABR for Space Marines from this set or some other combination of Marines. The Orks are still in the forms, bought the set 30 min. ago . The Marines can not be painted, would be cool if they were not assembled (I'm new to this hobby and I would like some practice). PM me with offers. I'm from Worcester UK, a hand to hand trade is possible.


----------

